# Generac GP 3250 schematic



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Anyone know where I can get a schematic for a GP 3250? Specifically, I'm interested in if the head has only one winding/output. I know it's only 120VAC, but that's broken into two breakers and outlets. I "might" want to make a cord so I can feed that into the Reliance PB-30 inlet box so as to feed both sides of the distribution panel. We use no 220 in outage conditions and the 3250 can handle the needed loads. I think the head has only one 120V winding, but if there's two, don't want to overload just one side. I know I could pull off the endcap and see what's there, but being a retired engineer (utility) I like to see a schematic first. 

Answering the obvious,No, not going to use a "suicide cord," the connector for the inlet box will probably cost as much as I paid for the little genset 12 years ago. I have a 5500W with appropriate connections and cabling but living out in the country, be nice to have a spare.

Thanks,

Ev


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

I got the L14-30 (?) plugs that I needed fairly reasonably on eBay, when I needed to build my own cable. 

I don't have a schematic, sorry. But could you start by checking for continuity across the two hot contacts of the two outlets? If there's continuity, I'd guess they're a single winding.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Good idea on checking continuity, I did check between the two "hot" sides of the plugs when running and got 0V. Good idea on Ebay, just checked and I might just get a L14-30 receptacle and build a short piece to plug in the regular cord. Just started "imagineering" this, much better than a separate cord.

Thanks


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Just checked continuity between the two hots and it seems to be a single winding. Jokes on me, talk about dumb question, to get 3250W out of this unit have to use both breakers, really overthought this one. So, two 120V plugs, short length of wire and a 220V receptacle and I'd done. Won't have a ground, but the head is grounded to the neutral and the house ground and neutral is bonded in the panel.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

According to info on the Generac site, this generator has a split winding, with each 120v circuit able to supply half the capacity of the generator, and 240v across the two of them. Even though it is 3250w, that is only 1625w per 120v leg, or 13.5A. If the generator had a 120/240 - 120v switch, you could combine the two windings for 27A at 120v, but this generator does not have that feature.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

But he measured 0V across the hot contacts while running. Wouldn't that imply they're 120V on a single phase?


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Tabora, this GP 3250 is at least 12 years old. I looked at the Genrac site and they still offer them, however mine has two 120V outlets, the new one has one 120V outlet and one 220V. As I said, read across the hot contacts and got 0V, so if there's 220V in that head, it was never brought out.

I figured out my answer and have already ordered two plugs and one receptacle, so am good.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

exmar said:


> Tabora, this GP 3250 is at least 12 years old.


Ah... That's where the specific Generac model number would have made it clear. The current 49-State unit is Model 5982-1 UPC: 69647159823. What is yours?


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Tabora, the issue is resolved. My original post stated that the unit was at least 12 years old.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

exmar said:


> Tabora, the issue is resolved. My original post stated that the unit was at least 12 years old.


Well, fine then... I was just trying to gather additional information that might help someone else in the future. "12 years old" does not mean "entirely different" with many lines of OPE.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

OK, model 0057240 for your research. Interesting that when I got that noticed "AC VOLTAGE TENSION 120" which verifies what I've already determined that it's a 120V head.


----------

